# Dementia/Alzheimers



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

So I've been stupid today, freaking out about possibly having dementia/Alzheimers because my aunt has just been diagnosed with early-onset Alzheimers. She used to suffer from panic attacks a lot and I have too, she has also been idle for many years with her issues and so have I. She is in her 60s so there's a big difference between mine and her age, but I did start to worry after I read the facts on it. I wouldn't wish it upon anyone. I really feel for my aunt, but at the same time I feel very selfish because I am worrying about it for me too. My memory is crap (Can't remember what I did yesterday for example, although I have a very uneventful life) and I know I don't have great sleep, do enough exercise, meditate and stimulate my brain much. I feel stupider than I used to...

I suppose my questions are:
Are we predisposed to it if we suffer from panic attacks, anxiety, DP/DR, depression, ocd, etc?
Are my fears ridiculous or reasonable? I am hoping ridiculous, obviously. I'm looking for some reassurance that I'm just a worrier but also the truth, even if the truth is hard to bear.

Thanks all!


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

ahhh, you're still young. try not to worry about it so much. I have the same problem, my memory has gone caputso on me. seriously, I feel like my memory is worse then a stoners







.
Theres no real way of knowing if we will get alzheimers... but you can't worry about it constantly, thats no way to live life.
You'll be okay, promise


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Alot of people on this site are afraid of going schizo but dementia/alzheimers is probally my greatest fear. Ever since I got dp I feel like I can't remember anything and that my brain is working half of the time.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You could talk to a neurologist, or maybe Even your aunt would let you talk to her dr?

You've got plenty of time to work on preventatives, diet, exercise, mental exercises etc. Is your aunt rhe only one in your family who's dx'd with it? If she is I'd say you chances are probably less. I'd talk to a dr if you're really concerned


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> You could talk to a neurologist, or maybe Even your aunt would let you talk to her dr?
> 
> You've got plenty of time to work on preventatives, diet, exercise, mental exercises etc. Is your aunt rhe only one in your family who's dx'd with it? If she is I'd say you chances are probably less. I'd talk to a dr if you're really concerned


Yeah, although mental illness runs deep in the family I think she is the only one diagnosed with Alzheimers. I think I will go to my doc about it. They'll probably just look at me like I'm an idiot. xD


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I feel a lot more reassured now. I didn't know my chances are slim in getting it and I know Edwin that you work in the Psychology field, so I trust your opinion! I'm just going to try and keep a good balance in my life of sleep/wake, exercise/relaxation, mind stimulation/meditation, healthy eating and socialisation and I'm sure that will improve my life anyway, irregardless of the positive effects it should have on keeping away future neurological diseases


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a fear of later onset Alzheimer's because my mother developed it in her late 60s. But I do not feel that DP/DR, anxiety has much to do with it. I don't think you need to worry about it. The sad fact is that if you live long enough -- everyone's chances of developing dementia are about 50%. So many of my friends who have one parent with Alzheimer's.

Also, if I recall all of the research I did on this when my mother started acting strangely (more odd than her normal self!) early-onset Alzheimer's is a serious genetic defect in familes where an entire group of siblings caries the gene, and onset can begin in ones 40s or 50s.

I also agree ... and believe me I had to get out of my 20s before I _*wasn't*_ worrying about everything re: my health, including brain tumors, appendicitis, even heart attack (at the age of 10!!!)... we can't catastrophize about what will happen in the future one way or another -- most people don't. I have been a worrier about EVERYTHING, not just DP. I mean, "Will my apartment burn down?" "Will my friend be killed in an auto accident?" "Will my husband choke to death?" Just stupid intrusive thoughts I've had my entire life. Mindfulness helps a lot with this. And my strategy with this is to simply say to myself "STOP!" or distract myself in ANY other way.

I wouldn't worry. Indeed you are too young to worry, but I think this is in our nature -- those of us here on the board in general.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

u can get a gene test to see if you are likely to get it. i think the gene that it actually has to do with cholesterol


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a parent with early onset dementia so i feel that there is a genetic vulnerability in those of us who have this disorder and is brought about via stressors. I did a screening of my genes and I haven't inherited any early onset dementia genes but then again I acquired dp since age 14. I have to say I find it karmic that the person who mainly damaged me mentally with dp now has dementia.


----------



## alicia45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Od dude.. Have fun... And don't worry about this..

tunisair.org - tunisair | hotel armani burj khalifa | airticketbooking.net - air ticket booking


----------

